# base molding for round corners



## Donna Rivers (Feb 19, 2007)

I am triming our new home and having problems finding any information on how to cut and install base trim on outside round corners.  Can anyone give me some suggestions?


----------



## wienerwater (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Donna,
As far as round base corners, usually you can buy the rounded part seperate, and continue the straight runs after that with longer pieces.
Just do a search for "round base moulding corners", and you can get some ideas what's out there. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 20, 2007)

I have included a pic of how this is done if no corner piece is availible and I like the look of this better. What I do is cut to sample pieces one for each side with a 22-1/2 degree cuts(see pic) then fit the last piece in which has a 22-1/2 degree on both ends(see pic). The last one I did was 5/8" from inside of cut to inside of cut but they are not always the same.


----------



## Graham (Feb 24, 2007)

Donna take a piece of the straight molding and make cross cuts every 1/2". the cuts should be almost all the way through. This will allow the molding to 'bend' around the corner. Use wood filler to fill the top edge.
Graham
htp://www.shortcuts.ns.ca


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 25, 2007)

On a tight radius, backscoring will not work.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is another idea. Use a square piece of wood and cut the radius out the back of it; leaving square sides for the base to terminate against.
Glenn


----------

